# memory.dmp



## 1337dingo (Jun 28, 2011)

one of the computers we have crashed and crashes a few times and event viewer says it made a memory.dmp but i cant seem to open it


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 28, 2011)

You can't open it unless you have software that can read that dump.   Do this and post the results.

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## 1337dingo (Jun 28, 2011)

k ran it and scanned staght away, this is what it gave me very long...
==================================================
Dump File         : 062811-21013-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/06/2011 9:26:56 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02a67057
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062811-21013-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062811-20139-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/06/2011 9:17:09 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02aac337
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062811-20139-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062811-18423-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/06/2011 9:14:15 AM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02d77c04
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0800ffd0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062811-18423-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062811-19344-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/06/2011 8:46:47 AM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff880`0167066a
Caused By Driver  : ndis.sys
Caused By Address : ndis.sys+a66a
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062811-19344-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062811-17362-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/06/2011 8:33:19 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`41ae0084
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02d991c7
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062811-17362-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062211-17050-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/06/2011 1:02:47 PM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : tcpip.sys
Caused By Address : tcpip.sys+1a4eb4
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70710
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062211-17050-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,760
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062211-20841-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/06/2011 8:07:46 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041284
Parameter 2       : fffff980`0fac0001
Parameter 3       : 00000000`000010f3
Parameter 4       : fffff780`c0000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062211-20841-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062011-17534-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 20/06/2011 6:14:29 PM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`014acc48
Parameter 3       : fffff880`07b3e800
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+85c48
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062011-17534-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062011-16832-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 20/06/2011 5:39:05 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa7f`c709af9e
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0413b83b
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+1b110
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062011-16832-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,656
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 061611-22417-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/06/2011 12:21:07 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff87f`cfa19110
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff880`02a41c73
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : mrxsmb10.sys
Caused By Address : mrxsmb10.sys+3f2b0
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061611-22417-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 061611-17690-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/06/2011 8:44:13 AM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c000001d
Parameter 2       : fffff880`06f9d760
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ndis.sys
Caused By Address : ndis.sys+2a39
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061611-17690-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 061611-19390-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/06/2011 8:42:17 AM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c000001d
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02aaaac9
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : fvevol.sys
Caused By Address : fvevol.sys+12bf
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061611-19390-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 061611-16660-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/06/2011 8:40:01 AM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : ffffce80`1333ec42
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff880`0109aeef
Caused By Driver  : iaStor.sys
Caused By Address : iaStor.sys+4feef
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061611-16660-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,648
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 060911-18657-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/06/2011 3:58:01 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff500`0bb06030
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff880`016f1c49
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\060911-18657-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,648
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 060711-19437-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 7/06/2011 3:46:37 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff880`4c236fbb
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`04236fb1
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : dxgmms1.sys
Caused By Address : dxgmms1.sys+3a9a0
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\060711-19437-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 060311-19983-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/06/2011 11:07:30 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff880`c7c9e5e2
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02ae3243
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\060311-19983-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,648
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 060111-17940-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 1/06/2011 8:15:47 AM
Bug Check String  : RDR_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000027
Parameter 1       : 00000000`baad0073
Parameter 2       : fffff880`064ba008
Parameter 3       : fffff880`064b9870
Parameter 4       : fffff880`040457f4
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+11782
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\060111-17940-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 053011-18018-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 30/05/2011 12:03:07 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`cb8b48cd
Parameter 2       : 00000000`0000000d
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ae3608
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\053011-18018-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 053011-20763-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 30/05/2011 8:18:08 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041284
Parameter 2       : fffff980`03087001
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff780`c0000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\053011-20763-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052611-20826-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26/05/2011 11:21:01 AM
Bug Check String  : RDR_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000027
Parameter 1       : 00000000`baad0073
Parameter 2       : fffff880`08611e18
Parameter 3       : fffff880`08611680
Parameter 4       : fffff880`02e3673e
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+3173e
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052611-20826-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052511-18423-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 25/05/2011 2:44:24 PM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff960`00127a2c
Parameter 3       : fffff880`07fa0d10
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+77a2c
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052511-18423-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,872
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052411-19047-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24/05/2011 12:39:41 PM
Bug Check String  : RDR_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000027
Parameter 1       : 00000000`baad0073
Parameter 2       : fffff880`02c05548
Parameter 3       : fffff880`02c04db0
Parameter 4       : fffff880`01abb7f4
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+317f4
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052411-19047-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,792
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052411-16894-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24/05/2011 10:21:17 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041284
Parameter 2       : 00000000`05610001
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff700`01080000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052411-16894-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051711-17768-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/05/2011 9:08:38 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02aac337
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+6aa8c
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051711-17768-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051711-18798-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/05/2011 7:48:33 AM
Bug Check String  : RDR_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000027
Parameter 1       : 00000000`baad0073
Parameter 2       : fffff880`077990e8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`07798950
Parameter 4       : fffff880`01ac97f4
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+317f4
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051711-18798-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051311-19890-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13/05/2011 12:50:54 PM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c000001d
Parameter 2       : fffff880`07b2e200
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : tcpip.sys
Caused By Address : tcpip.sys+6534e
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051311-19890-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,672
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051211-18798-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/05/2011 8:30:16 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ac1337
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051211-18798-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,568
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051011-18938-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/05/2011 8:03:14 AM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c000001d
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02aaaacf
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : rdyboost.sys
Caused By Address : rdyboost.sys+1b081
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051011-18938-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,568
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 050911-18236-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/05/2011 12:48:54 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`ffffff9f
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ae3c42
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+4519
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\050911-18236-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 050611-19968-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/05/2011 7:55:40 AM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c000001d
Parameter 2       : fffff800`04271f40
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : NETw5s64.sys
Caused By Address : NETw5s64.sys+346dc
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\050611-19968-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 050111-20529-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 1/05/2011 7:46:07 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`0000f041
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02a84cd8
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\050111-20529-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,680
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042811-26052-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/04/2011 1:03:25 PM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff880`0165a66a
Caused By Driver  : ndis.sys
Caused By Address : ndis.sys+a66a
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042811-26052-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,648
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042811-29374-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/04/2011 11:50:46 AM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0000f553
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`c10000c2
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042811-29374-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042211-18532-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/04/2011 1:27:12 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`ffffffef
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ac11c1
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042211-18532-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,624
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042211-17706-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/04/2011 1:24:31 PM
Bug Check String  : RDR_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000027
Parameter 1       : 00000000`baad0073
Parameter 2       : fffff880`079a93c8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`079a8c30
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ae2bea
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+11782
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042211-17706-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,624
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041711-20420-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/04/2011 3:47:58 PM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02ac1b76
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041711-20420-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,624
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041211-18688-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/04/2011 3:55:39 PM
Bug Check String  : RDR_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000027
Parameter 1       : 00000000`baad0073
Parameter 2       : fffff880`075730b8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`07572920
Parameter 4       : fffff880`01abb7f4
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+317f4
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041211-18688-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,680
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 040511-17472-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/04/2011 9:12:51 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffdb20`075ffea0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`041a3ac6
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+19b00
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\040511-17472-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,600
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032911-18002-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29/03/2011 12:01:09 PM
Bug Check String  : RDR_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000027
Parameter 1       : 00000000`baad0073
Parameter 2       : fffff880`072457d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`07245040
Parameter 4       : fffff880`042d17f4
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+317f4
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032911-18002-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032911-19016-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29/03/2011 8:37:14 AM
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fc
Parameter 1       : fffff880`03d39548
Parameter 2       : 80000000`794fa963
Parameter 3       : fffff880`053cb060
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : dump_iaStor.sys
Caused By Address : dump_iaStor.sys+11e548
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032911-19016-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032311-22183-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 23/03/2011 8:57:43 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`4abcb140
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff880`041c7628
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032311-22183-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032311-19905-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 23/03/2011 8:22:15 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`ffffff8d
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02d7789c
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032311-19905-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,680
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031811-18002-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18/03/2011 9:20:59 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff120`08889ea0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`014bebbe
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+5fbc
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031811-18002-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,568
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031711-18501-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/03/2011 12:25:01 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff880`071fb960
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02d775bc
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031711-18501-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,688
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031511-19593-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15/03/2011 8:37:34 AM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00008648
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff880`04a6a740
Caused By Driver  : dne64x.sys
Caused By Address : dne64x.sys+1b740
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031511-19593-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,648
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031411-18174-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 14/03/2011 8:13:16 AM
Bug Check String  : RDR_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000027
Parameter 1       : 00000000`baad0073
Parameter 2       : fffff880`02aa38d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`02aa3140
Parameter 4       : fffff880`042827f4
Caused By Driver  : rdbss.sys
Caused By Address : rdbss.sys+317f4
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031411-18174-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,648
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031411-17191-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 14/03/2011 8:07:27 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`4af5d3d0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff880`01a31628
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031411-17191-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031111-19359-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/03/2011 8:36:11 AM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c000001d
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0845c200
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : tcpip.sys
Caused By Address : tcpip.sys+6534e
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031111-19359-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 030311-18408-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/03/2011 12:41:12 PM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02a8f905
Parameter 3       : fffff880`053ee288
Parameter 4       : fffff880`053edaf0
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+65161
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+73905
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\030311-18408-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 030311-20108-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/03/2011 11:47:07 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`1ccc63de
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ac1c01
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\030311-20108-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 279,640
==================================================


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would start by making sure all your hardware drivers are up to date.  Is this a new install of windows 7?


----------



## 1337dingo (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah its an image though, so would think if one went all would go, and i have ran a diagnostics (dell one from F12) and didn't pick up any fault


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Possibly a bad install then.  The blue screens do suggest drivers or a bad install.


----------



## 1337dingo (Jun 30, 2011)

hmm ok thanks john


----------

